# Muffin Factory



## K Pedals (Apr 27, 2019)

This was a challenge!!!


----------



## zgrav (Apr 27, 2019)

Looks good.


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 27, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Looks good.


Thanks!¡!


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 27, 2019)

How does it sound?


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 27, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> How does it sound?


Really good...
Very diverse... 
you can dial in any muff sound you want...


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 27, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> How does it sound?


You never got yours going?¿


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 30, 2019)

She's a beaut Clark.


----------



## chongmagic (Apr 30, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> You never got yours going?¿


Somewhat.


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 30, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Somewhat.


Well hopefully the new one will be ready soon...


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 30, 2019)

Did you have any issues with sourcing transistors?


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 30, 2019)

Jbanks said:


> Did you have any issues with sourcing transistors?


I just used some I had laying around... 
they weren’t that low gain... they were around 150hFe


----------



## Jbanks (Apr 30, 2019)

Sweet.  Can we see a gutshot?


----------



## K Pedals (Apr 30, 2019)

Sure


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 1, 2019)

Very nice


----------

